# New Recipe for Spanish Mackerel



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2017)

Saturday we spent the day enjoying the great outdoors, we went fishing on the Gulf State Park Pier in Gulf Shores, AL.
It was a great day of fishing, except for the AM rains it was gorgeous, and bountiful too as the fish were hungry..

Full report here, http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.com/f28/saturday-july-1st-17-a-14314/













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jul 2, 2017






So the family all wanted the Spanish macks cooked up first, and I felt like experimenting with something new.
So I rummaged through the pantry and fridge and cam up with a tasty new recipe.
It needs maybe a minor tweak or two, but it's pretty good as is.
Next time I'll only do one layer of lemon slices.

*Baked Spanish in Green Chile/Lemon Sauce*

Spanish fillets
1 large onion sliced thin
2 Green Bell peppers, sliced thin
2 large cans of Green Enchilada sauce
2-3 Lemons, sliced thin

Thin layer of green enchilada sauce in baking dish, add layer of thinly sliced onion, green bell pepper and 9 lemon slices.
Layer of fillets, and top with more of the same
Bake at 350° for 30-45 minutes till fish is flaking













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jul 2, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jul 2, 2017






I also made a pan of plainly broiled, butter salt and garlic/herb mix













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jul 2, 2017






I also experimented with some taters.

5 large potatoes, peeled, halved length wise and sliced thin
Add 1C each coarse chopped onion and green bell pepper
Drizzle well with EVOO, add 1-2T Cajun spice
Add 3C of coarse tomato puree
Mix all together well and place in casserole dish
Bake at 400° for 1.5 hours













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jul 2, 2017






*Money Shot*













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jul 2, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks fantastic CR!

That's a perfect looking meal!

Point!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 3, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks fantastic CR!
> 
> That's a perfect looking meal!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks good to me,The broiled looks special,, wish i had apiece or 2 of that ...points for sure


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Looks good to me,The broiled looks special,, wish i had apiece or 2 of that ...points for sure


Thanks Griz.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2017)

This whole post sounds a bit fishy to me!!!!

Nice cook CR! 

Points!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 5, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This whole post sounds a bit fishy to me!!!!
> 
> Nice cook CR!
> 
> Points!


Thanks Case,
I swear it's on the level, no fish tales here.


----------

